# Mechanical PE: Changes Effective from October 2010



## chme (Apr 23, 2010)

Future Mechanical PE Examinees: Starting October 2010, you will be required to select your PM module during your registration process and will not be allowed to change it. See below for what NCEES has to say:

Quoted from NCEES website:

"The PM exam book for the Mechanical PE exam will be split into three individual books. Examinees taking this exam will have to choose their PM module when registering with NCEES. On exam day, Mechanical PE examinees will receive only the PM module they registered for."

Original:

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Upcoming_exam_changes.php


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Ultimately it doesn't seem like that big of a deal. I can't imagine anyone going into the exam undecided on the depth portion.


----------



## MechGuy (May 3, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Ultimately it doesn't seem like that big of a deal. I can't imagine anyone going into the exam undecided on the depth portion.



I agree. If you decide to change your mind about the depth on the day of the test, you've got problems.


----------



## oluade PE (May 3, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Shaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimately it doesn't seem like that big of a deal. I can't imagine anyone going into the exam undecided on the depth portion.
> ...


I do not agree, some people prepared for more than one depth module. you may flip to another module and

find one more easier than other.


----------



## oluade PE (May 3, 2010)

oluade said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Shaggy said:
> ...


----------



## Shanks (May 3, 2010)

Seriously!! I can never imagine myself waiting till the last moment to decide on the depth. I guess it might be easier for FE but even then I wouldn't do that..


----------



## Shaggy (May 3, 2010)

oluade said:


> I do not agree, some people prepared for more than one depth module. you may flip to another module andfind one more easier than other.



Maybe... but rarely. Possibly if you are are on the fence between ThermoFluids and HVAC. But I seriously doubt anyone who has time to read through the problems in two sections and decide on the easier section will have time to finish the exam.


----------



## Bman (May 4, 2010)

Shanks said:


> Seriously!! I can never imagine myself waiting till the last moment to decide on the depth. I guess it might be easier for FE but even then I wouldn't do that..


I glanced at the Mechanical afternoon for FE before deciding to do the general section, maybe 2-5 minutes. I couldn't imagine the amount of studying needed to prepare for the two different afternoon modules of the PE though. Like Shaggy said, maybe the Fluids or HVAC, but imagine the amount of references you would need to bring just to be prepared for either or.... I think you're much better off just picking a subject and focusing your studies there.


----------



## jldavis2 (May 4, 2010)

I heard that this was in the works. Out of curiosity I was tempted to look at the 2 other depths but knew it was a waste of precious time and didn't do it.

Here's to hoping it won't matter for us April takers :th_rockon:


----------



## Bean PE (May 4, 2010)

I was leaning towards machine design but with an open mind for thermo/fluids. I spent 10 minutes flipping through both, almost swiched to TF, but stuck with MD. Finished with an hour to spare. I hope this doesn't matter for me but if it does, it'll be a tough choice for round two.


----------



## PKT1106 (May 18, 2010)

I don't know. Seems like some people would want to feel out the morning section and see how its going and then choose an afternoon module. I can rememeber doing that for the FE. During my PE exam, I looked at all three modules for like a minute each to get a feel for what was on them. I was leaning MD before the test, and thats the way I went. I passed in Oct 09 (first time).

What I would like to see is my score for the FE and the PE (I was the first FE test that didn't give out scores, just pass/fail).


----------



## oluade PE (May 19, 2010)

PKT1106 said:


> I don't know. Seems like some people would want to feel out the morning section and see how its going and then choose an afternoon module. I can rememeber doing that for the FE. During my PE exam, I looked at all three modules for like a minute each to get a feel for what was on them. I was leaning MD before the test, and thats the way I went. I passed in Oct 09 (first time).
> What I would like to see is my score for the FE and the PE (I was the first FE test that didn't give out scores, just pass/fail).



The new change by the NCEE effective in oct, 2010 where candidate must choose their afternoon section module in advance has some advantges and disadvantages. There will no longer be opportunity to see other module. This new system is good to some extent but have its own bad side. If you only concentrate on one module, chanses are that you might neglect to pay serious attention to another module. this may hurt you badly in the morning section. Also, some T&amp;F has some HVAC problem and MD and HVAC has some T&amp;F . This is a serious situation.

Leaning too much only on your choosen afternoon module may trip you off totally.


----------



## Bman (May 19, 2010)

oluade said:


> PKT1106 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Seems like some people would want to feel out the morning section and see how its going and then choose an afternoon module. I can rememeber doing that for the FE. During my PE exam, I looked at all three modules for like a minute each to get a feel for what was on them. I was leaning MD before the test, and thats the way I went. I passed in Oct 09 (first time).
> ...


I am not sure how restricting the exam to the module you chose before hand really would change one's study strategy. I knew I was taking the HVAC depth, never even looked at the other modules during the exam, but I still studied T&amp;F and MD for the morning section. I really have to believe that those who study more than one depth module with the intent of choosing which exam they are going to take the afternoon of the exam are in the minority. I still think you are much better off selecting a depth ahead of time and focusing your time and energy on that exam. This doesn't mean you only study that particular subject, it just means that you focus more time on the depth module of your choice.


----------



## MechGuy (May 19, 2010)

Bman said:


> I am not sure how restricting the exam to the module you chose before hand really would change one's study strategy. I knew I was taking the HVAC depth, never even looked at the other modules during the exam, but I still studied T&amp;F and MD for the morning section. I really have to believe that those who study more than one depth module with the intent of choosing which exam they are going to take the afternoon of the exam are in the minority. I still think you are much better off selecting a depth ahead of time and focusing your time and energy on that exam. This doesn't mean you only study that particular subject, it just means that you focus more time on the depth module of your choice.



Couldn't agree more. +1!


----------



## Shaggy (May 19, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Bman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure how restricting the exam to the module you chose before hand really would change one's study strategy. I knew I was taking the HVAC depth, never even looked at the other modules during the exam, but I still studied T&amp;F and MD for the morning section. I really have to believe that those who study more than one depth module with the intent of choosing which exam they are going to take the afternoon of the exam are in the minority. I still think you are much better off selecting a depth ahead of time and focusing your time and energy on that exam. This doesn't mean you only study that particular subject, it just means that you focus more time on the depth module of your choice.
> ...


+2


----------



## Boilermaker80 (Jun 6, 2010)

I would hope that if NCEES reduced the total number of test pages in certain disciples, that NCEES could reduce the exam cost.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 9, 2010)

Boilermaker80 said:


> I would hope that if NCEES reduced the total number of test pages in certain disciples, that NCEES could reduce the exam cost.


Not a chance. A few extra pages are nothing compared to having to make three different books. I'm sure this is being done under the guise of "security."


----------



## ChemORME (Jun 9, 2010)

Bean said:


> Boilermaker80 said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope that if NCEES reduced the total number of test pages in certain disciples, that NCEES could reduce the exam cost.
> ...


I'm also doubtful the cost would change...it's mostly in the preparation of the test materials themselves!

Personally - I wasn't able to start doing much studying until right after I applied...so I could see how this selection date could be a bit of impact to someone like myself - but its certainly not the end of the world and changes can easily be made!


----------



## pike482 (Jun 11, 2010)

For my job, I do a lot of water side system design, chilled water, steam, ect so I was not sure which afternoon to take, HVAC or Thermo/Fluids. I graduated with an Arch Eng degree, so I have done air side in school and right after I graduated. I did take a couple of minutes to look through both HVAC and thermo/fluids section before starting the afternoon. I was leaning towards HVAC as I studied, but did study for both HVAC and Thermo/Fluids. I think it did help since there are topics that cross over. Since people will have to decided going forward, the best way is to get the practice test from NCEES and do problems from both sections if they aren't sure.

BTW, I just got my results back today and passed the Mech-HVAC PE test, first time.


----------



## oluade PE (Jun 15, 2010)

oluade said:


> oluade said:
> 
> 
> > MechGuy said:
> ...


OLUADE...PASSED FIRST TIME. Prepared for both HVAC and T&amp;F, leaning strongly towards HVAC. Changed after about 15minutes to T&amp;F.

Thank God, arty-smiley-048:


----------



## txaggie04PE (Jul 12, 2010)

There is no way anyone would have time to figure out if one module is easier than the other....


----------



## Bean PE (Jul 13, 2010)

txaggie04PE said:


> There is no way anyone would have time to figure out if one module is easier than the other....


I did. I _almost_ switched from machine design (my original plan) to T&amp;F because it appeared to be of similar difficulty. I didn't even look at HVAC though, just not my specialty. I still finished about an hour early, too. If you can crank through problems fast enough (that means knowing your references inside out) time isn't a huge issue.


----------

